# Kirk is engaged!



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Hinrich mystery revealed: At the Bulls’ tipoff luncheon Friday, Chris Duhon grabbed the microphone and taunted teammate Kirk Hinrich, asking him to share his two pieces of good news with the audience.
> 
> Hinrich confirmed one noteworthy event — he recently got engaged. But the other tidbit remains a mystery.


More at: 
Bulls’ lineup appears set  including news of who is going to start against Miami.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

What's the other tidbit!!! Oh and poor Miz 



> Asked if there was anything new to report on a contract extension, Hinrich said no.


 :uhoh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Either she is pregnant or he got extended.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Either she is pregnant or he got extended.


Well if it was the latter I doubt he would comment on it like he did.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

step said:


> What's the other tidbit!!! Oh and poor Miz
> 
> 
> :uhoh:


He wouldn't say.

I hope there's film out there somewhere of Chris dragging Kirk up to the podium - I really want to see the expressions on their faces. And Step, Kirk's been dating the same young woman for a number of years so it won't be a shock to Miz. :biggrin:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> And Step, Kirk's been dating the same young woman for a number of years so it won't be a shock to Miz.


She always stood a chance aslong as it was just "dating", now the odds are against her even more


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A simple solution guys! Hook up Kirk's girl, with Antonio De La Rua, son of former president Fernando de la Rua of Argentina. Nocioni can hook up the affair. Then Antonio and Kirk's girl get married, simple solution to all our problems!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

show us a pic of this girl


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Either she is pregnant or he got extended.


You can't do the former without the latter.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Philomath said:


> You can't do the former without the latter.



heyoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Philomath said:


> You can't do the former without the latter.


OH SNAPS!!! THAT WAS SIKKK.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> You can't do the former without the latter.


Ding ding ding, we have a winner!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

After 9 years of dating, it's about darn time! :clap: 

Philo, you are one warped puppy :biggrin:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Great for Hinrich and mate, and blessings to them ... but this now begs a more intriguing question:

Will he have his wedding band tattooed onto his ring finger?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

WestHighHawk said:


> After 9 years of dating, it's about darn time! :clap:
> 
> Philo, you are one warped puppy :biggrin:


how do u know hes been dating for 9 years???


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

It was love at first sight

a sweet ride can go a long way


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> how do u know hes been dating for 9 years???


Well, we are from the same city, plus I have connections at West High, Kirk's high school, and with some of his friends back here.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> how do u know hes been dating for 9 years???





WestHighHawk said:


> Well, we are from the same city, plus I have connections at West High, Kirk's high school, and with some of his friends back here.


Nine years ... that's pretty awesome.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The future Mrs. Hinrich




BTW, MS Paint is one of the worst programs ever.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That's truly disturbing, TB.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The future Mrs. Hinrich



Ummm, that's scary on a lot of levels.

OTOH, he fills out the top nicely.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

How's this thread gone on so long without the obligatory Aaron Miles picture?


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

*snort* 

She's MUCH cuter than that.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I think most of us are cuter than Scott Skiles in a dress. I certainly am. Even in a dress.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jill said:


> *snort*
> 
> She's MUCH cuter than that.


Pictures?

And are you going to share all this with Kirk so we can all be mortified by the thought?


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

And I'm not sure who would be more mortified. Y'all or Kirk.  Or maybe it should be me. Who knows?!?!?!?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And we should be mortified. It's sort of like dissing someone and turning around and discovering the person heard every word you said. Not that I've had that happen to me, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And we should be mortified. It's sort of like dissing someone and turning around and discovering the person heard every word you said. Not that I've had that happen to me, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Does this mean we get to rehash all the Crawford vs. Hinrich debates so Jill can follow? I can't wait.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> Does this mean we get to rehash all the Crawford vs. Hinrich debates so Jill can follow? I can't wait.


Oh don't worry. I lurked back then and I've seen it all. Very entertaining.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jill said:


> Oh don't worry. I lurked back then and I've seen it all. Very entertaining.


So you're coming out of the closet. Great to hear. I'm sure all of these message board debates are the prime topic of discussion when the family gets together for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Nah. My husband and I are really the only ones who have time to play on the net all day. But we get a kick out of it!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jill said:


> Nah. My husband and I are really the only ones who have time to play on the net all day. But we get a kick out of it!


I bet. All of this wild speculation would grow weary on people actually living it after about 48 hours. Although it seems that Ben Gordon likes to play a lot on the net.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Sham said:


> I think most of us are cuter than Scott Skiles in a dress. I certainly am. Even in a dress.


Sham, the thought of seeing you in a dress might send me back to the hospital.  (I was offline for a week because I had to have surgery. But I'm back now and I'm not going to turn into you know who).

Jill, if I didn't make it clear enough earlier in the thread -- and I don't think I did -- congratulations and blessings to Kirk and his bride. And thanks for joining us -- check your reputation points.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Sweet. I think.  










And thanks for the congrats. I'm very happy to have her (officially) as part of the family.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Jill said:


> Sweet. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation points are good things around here. Trust me.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Jill said:


> Sweet. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A relative of a Bulls player  *faints* Of course I am pretty gullible :| Kirk is the man, tell him to stay in the Chi and get his pen on that dotted line!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Sham said:


> How's this thread gone on so long without the obligatory Aaron Miles picture?


 :laugh: brokebull mountain


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well i don't know quite what to say...


KIDDING..congrats to kirk and jill his longtime GF...'bout time he made an honest woman out of her.

:smilewink


----------

